
BuBBLE: A Lisp Dialect DSL Written in Haskell - Ninjacop123
https://github.com/Ninjacop/BuBBLE
======
mark_l_watson
Repo read me file referred to a documentation wiki, but I couldn’t find it.
Any link for that?

~~~
CoderPuppy
There's some documentation on the Github wiki [0]

[0]
[https://github.com/Ninjacop/BuBBLE/wiki](https://github.com/Ninjacop/BuBBLE/wiki)

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks!

------
gitgud
Lisp written in Haskell, sounds like a idealist's dream!

~~~
danidiaz
There's also a Haskell writen in Lisp (in Racket, to be exact)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6UCeHiKodo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6UCeHiKodo)

~~~
shakna
Just to add: Hackett [0] is a lispy Haskell that has been under active
development for some time.

Based around a paper, _Type Systems as Macros_ [1]

[0] [https://github.com/lexi-lambda/hackett](https://github.com/lexi-
lambda/hackett)

[1] [http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/stchang/pubs/ckg-
popl2017.pdf](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/stchang/pubs/ckg-popl2017.pdf)

